

PubNub Channel Presence - Who's There in your App? - pubnub
https://vimeo.com/47541092

======
wschott
Awesome - and great blog post here: <http://blog.pubnub.com/announcing-pubnub-
channel-presence/>

------
carimura
Muahaha

